# Spoonhead?



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm still studying about breeding and forms. But, I've discovered spoonheads. I don't know what a spoonhead looks like and I would like an example. Is Lebron a spoonhead? I'm not intending to breed him but if he is, he would be an example of a spoonhead. Are spoonheads just for HMs or for all the tail types of Bettas? Here's a side picture of Lebron:


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I wouldn't call him a spoonhead. Usually with a spoonhead IMO, the area before the mouth would tip up further.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Really? Is it like a deformity? Sorry with all the questions. Hehehe.. So he's not a spoonhead... What do they actually look like?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't have any pictures of spoonheads, but maybe someone else can help.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

OK. I'll just wait until something shows up.


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Lebron is not a spoonhead although he has a hunchback. A spoonhead would be near the eye/mouth area where there is a dip in the head.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Spoon heads are not deformities. They are a breed of fighter as well as they can be seen in fancy splendens. 

Spoon heads are completely smooth. Anything that isn't is hunched.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Hunchback? Is that a health issue?


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Some examples of spoonheads-



























You can see how they resemble the shape of a "spoon," here-









A betta should have a nice, smooth top line from the mouth to the dorsal, with no bludges or dips.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Smooth top line, got it. It seems to be really obvious... O.O


----------



## Sincerely (Apr 22, 2012)

Kanki has a really nice topline, just you have a good picture ;-)


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey, isn't he the father of your current spawn? How's your spawn? I was reading your log. ;3 Nice form BTW. I <3 his colors!!


----------

